# Instant Email Notifications



## ebf (Mar 21, 2005)

I would like it if the thread subscription notifications waited to send a "new post" notice until I've actually revisited the thread. I have subscribed to the Lost, Heros and Jericho threads for this week and when I get back to a single thread, all "new posts" are reset to that moment I am visiting the site. Does that make sense? I'd like the alerts to be reset based on me actually visiting the particular thread again, not just tivocommunity.com in general.


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Hello...

Thanks for the note but I am sorry to say it is not something that could be offered at this time. The issue is then needed to track each thread for each user. It would require a lot of storage per user and even more of an issue needed to look to see if you have or have not read something with each page refresh.

Sorry for the issue.


----------

